# Using UK Car in Spain



## Bunchy100 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am a new to this site and have found it extremely helpful. I will be moving to Spain in the next few months and will have a number of questions for you (if I cant find a post that has already asked the question).

My first question relates to my car. It was my intention to use my UK RHD car in Spain, but leave it registered in the UK. I will insure it in Spain but intend returning to the UK for MOT and to purchase road tax. 

Will this be sufficient for Spain or will I have to do something else? 

Thanks Craig


----------



## eastie_lover (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Craig, 

So legally speaking I think you're only allowed either 3 or 6 months (can't remember which) with the car in Spain before you have to register it here or take it out of the country. Now, I've read varying answers as to whether it's 3/6 months in one year or 3/6 months in one trip (meaning in theory that simply driving across the border and back again is enough. 

I know quite a few people down here with UK cars who have had them here for years with no problems HOWEVER it is a risk you have to decide or not to take. I've had a RHD UK car here and I didn't have a problem with the RHD thing but I've actually just agreed to sell it as I've bought a LHD car. It wasn't a problem having RHD but It does make toll roads, car parks drive throughs etc a bit harder.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You would need to matriculate it to Spanish plates if you wish to be able to drive it legally. You would be a Spanish resident and the car needs to be too for you to drive it, so as with any "illegal" car, the insurance wouldnt be valid

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bunchy100 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new to this site and have found it extremely helpful. I will be moving to Spain in the next few months and will have a number of questions for you (if I cant find a post that has already asked the question).
> 
> My first question relates to my car. It was my intention to use my UK RHD car in Spain, but leave it registered in the UK. I will insure it in Spain but intend returning to the UK for MOT and to purchase road tax.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

no - sorry, that would be totally illegal  

a resident of Spain cannot legally drive a non-Spanish plated car (which they own), so you would have to get the car matiriculated onto Spanish plates


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Bunchy100 said:


> Hi everyone, I am a new to this site and have found it extremely helpful. I will be moving to Spain in the next few months and will have a number of questions for you (if I cant find a post that has already asked the question).
> 
> My first question relates to my car. It was my intention to use my UK RHD car in Spain, but leave it registered in the UK. I will insure it in Spain but intend returning to the UK for MOT and to purchase road tax.
> 
> ...


If your moving to Spain for good and lets say your UK car is less then 10 years old, then
( if your really attached to it ) I'd get it changed to Spanish plates and put it through
the ITV rather than the MOT.
The reason I say that is ( correct me if I'm wrong ? ) the ITV last 4 years from brand
new and then you get 2 year renewals during the 10 year period with the ITV whereas
the MOT doesn't need an MOT for the first 3 years from new but you revert to usual
one year renewals after that.
Also lets say your car was first registered in 2006 and your ITV is due in 2015. You 
would think that you would only get a one year renewal from the ITV - to take you
upto the 10 anniversary, from when the car was first registered in 2016.
Not so, if your car is due for an ITV inspection within the 10 years since new period, the
ITV inspectors have to give you a 2 year pass. As happened with my car which is
now - not due for another ITV until 2017. 

Also you could save on import tax - if you can count the car as being amongst your
goods and chattels being moved from the UK to Spain. Although to tell you the truth
there's such a tight time limit to getting it matriculated onto Spanish plates and
ITVed and everything, that I'd be surprised if anyone can get it all done within the
4 to 8 week period ( to avoid import tax - from the time you step off the car ferry )
that the various Spanish regions impose.

Finally if your completely sold on living in Spain but regularly visit the UK to visit
friends and family. When looking at the sheer number of Speed camera festooned
roads, cities, towns, etc in the UK - compared to the rather lazy Speed camera
coverage in Spain. I'm sure you would rather be on Spanish plates on your trips
to the UK.

Of course you should always obey the law - it's just peace of mind for those minor
indiscretions.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I know there's the legal/illegal aspect to this and people will do how they see fit and if someone decides to keep driving illegally then that's a matter for them and no amount of people taking the moral high ground will change their minds. There's loads round my way who do it and it pisses me off but it gives an insight into their personalities anyway (selfish, arrogant, disrespectful usually in my experience and not just UK ex pats. Plenty of French too with their French registered cars)

HOWEVER, I can say that from experience, matriculating my car onto Spanish plates has paid for itself in the two years I've done it. I now pay a third of what the road tax was, the ITV is similar to MOT, diesel is cheaper so no having to spend hundreds on fuel going back. Plus I've not been stopped once.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> I know there's the legal/illegal aspect to this and people will do how they see fit and if someone decides to keep driving illegally then that's a matter for them and no amount of people taking the moral high ground will change their minds. There's loads round my way who do it and it pisses me off but it gives an insight into their personalities anyway (selfish, arrogant, disrespectful usually in my experience and not just UK ex pats. Plenty of French too with their French registered cars)
> 
> HOWEVER, I can say that from experience, matriculating my car onto Spanish plates has paid for itself in the two years I've done it. I now pay a third of what the road tax was, the ITV is similar to MOT, diesel is cheaper so no having to spend hundreds on fuel going back. Plus I've not been stopped once.


In 24 years of driving in Spain (in Spanish cars) I've only been stopped once. 
I have done very little driving in the south of Spain though.


----------

